# Soggy Bottom ATV Ranch (Texas) for New Year's



## TxMudGurl (Nov 17, 2010)

Our group will be out there all weekend. We havent gotten any rain and doesnt look like we will before then so it is gonna be pretty dry. If any of ya are looking for something to do you are more than welcome to come ride with us. We have a permanent camp spot by the little pond at the Truck Pit Entrance.


----------

